# My photos from the Maidstone and Medway cat show



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

It was a Looooooong day on Saturday, leaving home for Bracknall at 6am and arriving there 2 hours later, watching the snow fall during the day I thought too myself " it's not going too be an easy return home," boy was I right, 9½ hours it took too get home with a 2½ hour traffic jam on the M25, a detour down the M4 round too the London Orbital then a 3½ hour traffic jam on the A12 at Marks Tey about 8 miles from home, we finally got in with the 4 cats at midnight.

Anyway, here are my pics from the show.
Pics from the show


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you for posting these photos, they're absolutely lovely  
Especially the overall best in show, Johpas Senorita Rumbalita. Stunning


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

she's my cats mum, lol

sorry you had such a bad journey, glad you all FINALLY got home tho.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> she's my cats mum, lol


Johpas Senorita Rumbalita is your cat's mom? If your cat looks anything like her mom, she must be beautiful too  Be lovely if you posted pics!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

He isn't as good as her and he's an apricot pt and she's red. He has done well though, he's a Grand Premier.









As a little kitten









Not a good pic, taken with my phone last night so most recent one.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Go on the breeder's website
Johpas Siamese Cats you can see some more pics of 'rita' and her cats, they're lovely.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

He's a gorgeous boy, you must be very proud of him for doing so well 
There's something very special about reds and apricots. I've yet to see a Siamese or Oriental cat I didn't like , and Johpas cats are gorgeous!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

You can't beat reds, apricots and creams :thumbup: I have 3 apricots and 1 red


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely photos. i heard from caroline tipper (tiganlea nfc's) that she had a terrible journey home on saturday too.
saw a couple of familiar faces on there. especially no 59 estelle, she's my jj's sister.


----------

